# Uncommon/quirky/unusual 'sensible' cars?



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Me and the Mrs were talking about what car we'd consider as a more sensible family car. 

Now we'd been considering a Megane RS250 but having just put half a tank of V-power in her 133 and it costing £30 we're thinking that actually a car that does 20-25mpg as a main car may not be a great option. 

So we were discussing what other cars would make a decent more family orientated car, possibly with a decent sized diesel engine. 

Now I'm quite a fan of the Citroen C6, they do a 2.2 or 2.7 diesel and the spec is impressive. Plus they are rarer and for more interesting than your average big Ford/BMW/Audi and depreciation has taken it's toll as well. 

Wondered what other rare, kind of sensible cars are out there that people had experienced.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

C6 C6 C6 C6.All day,they are fantastic.Id love one.Sat in one,the only one Ive ever seen for sale and it was really nice.Cheap too at a few years old due to good old "big Citroen depreciation"


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

Mazda are doing a few interesting cars atm


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

ovlov , fiat barchetta, renault vel satis and aventime :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I had thought about the Renault Avantime and Vel Satis although they seem to be slightly older models but you get a hell of a lot of car for the money. 

I don't know much about the Mazda range as visually they dont' do much for me although is it the 3 MPS that's a bit of a beast? 

Me and the Mrs were discussing the C6 as in terms of looks it winds hands down compared to similar cars. Also from reading reviews in terms of comfort and features it seems good, in fact even the mid spec model has an HUD, climate control etc. Money wise a below average mileage model is sub £10k which makes them a bit of a bargain. Plus that curved rear window is awesome! 

We also discussed the Chrysler 300C diesel estate. Just looks like a bit mean estate car, very imposing, totally the opposite of the slick looking C6. Again though, a rare car to see on the roads.

I just hate the thought of buying a sensible car that's generic and you'll see other examples every time you are out and about.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

How about a Nissan Cube, only 600 or so registered in the UK before Nissan pulled the pin, £14200.00 new I have seen the odd one change hands in the trade for less than £5500.00 both 2010 60 plate cars, who said the French were masters in vehicle deprecation


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha well don't forget that Renault own 44% of Nissan now! lol 

Yeah the Cube is a funky looking thing, seen they go for good prices as well. Guess they are a very very Marmite kind of car.


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

Hyundai Veloster Turbo 2+1 door


----------



## electric_cooper (Feb 28, 2008)

Volvo C30


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

What about a Toyota Avensis? They are nice to drive & you could pick one up fairly cheaply whilst it still offers plenty of space which fit your requirements.

What is your budget?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Alex you don't do enough miles to worry about mpg! These cars will suffer with short journeys etc I wouldn't be looking at a big diesel like a c6 for that, not with that justification at least. The c6 is a lovely car, I was in one lately and it's fantastic and I would love one. Get it cos you want it :lol: not for the mpg


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> What about a Toyota Avensis? They are nice to drive & you could pick one up fairly cheaply whilst it still offers plenty of space which fit your requirements.
> 
> What is your budget?


The Avensis is certainly not a bad car but I can't say it really flicks my switch.

Budget wise, haven't even thought about it to be honest. Was just more a discussion we were having today. :thumb:



maggi133 said:


> Alex you don't do enough miles to worry about mpg! These cars will suffer with short journeys etc I wouldn't be looking at a big diesel like a c6 for that, not with that justification at least. The c6 is a lovely car, I was in one lately and it's fantastic and I would love one. Get it cos you want it :lol: not for the mpg


You're right on the mileage front mate but it wouldn't be for me but more for the other half. She does regular driving and the odd trip from London to Bristol so she does a bit more mileage.

My two Renaults are staying put so don't worry about that! :lol:

Thing is though, we are looking for a 'family' car with the plan to have mini-Alex_225s in a year or so. We want something bigger than the Twingo for her to use. I just hate the idea of something mundane to look at and drive.

Could always go for some average 5 door hatch back but if I go for a Megane 1.6 or non-RS, I'd feel miserable every time I saw one. Would rather go for a more quirky car than an average one. I just love the C6, regardless of it being unecessarily large haha

Also the thing is, it's not so much the case of worrying about MPG but if I'm going to run something bigger, I want a reasonable return. It's as much a principle as anything. I mean it's got to the point where a Twingo costs £60 to fill up, it's a farce!


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Kia Soul..:thumb:

Quirky, practical..
The new 2012 models look quite good, I'm seriously considering the Quantum model, just not sure whether to go petrol or diesel though. I'm sure they share their engines with Hyundai?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd have always said that it was an ironic name as a lot of Korean cars don't have any character but like you say, the Soul actually does.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I bet filling up a c6 will cost over £100 and the big diesel lump wouldn't get much more than 35 mpg, how about a diesel imprezza or legacy ? 406 coupe or even a laguna coupe ?


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

If you want something rare then why not get a standard car then mod the life out of it to make it you're own...


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Vauxhall Signum 3.0 CDTi Elite. All the toys, all the torque, reliable, as practical as a hatchback with the space of an Estate.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

What about something like an Alfa Brera diesel, boots practical, it looks gorgeous although not sure how the rear is, as I only ever sat In the front of my mates. 

Or a ds3 looks fun and a rather practical hatch, and not uncommon but not really all tooooo common. Kia soul is a good shout and a great design (since iirc it's designed in California and it shows) and good value for money. Parents have had a single issue with either of theirs. My mums new Kia picanto having tonnes of kit, and looks fantastic both inside and out. 

As you like your Renaults, I really like the look of the Laguna sporty estate thingy. Looks great. And it has an rs set up underneath with all that funny rear steering thing too. Plus don't seem to have many issues to speak of.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I bet filling up a c6 will cost over £100 and the big diesel lump wouldn't get much more than 35 mpg, how about a diesel imprezza or legacy ? 406 coupe or even a laguna coupe ?


Yeah I'd expect the C6 to have a big tank and not give a massive MPG figure but we get 35-40mpg-ish round town in a Twingo so it wouldn't be so bad.

The Subaru range don't do a lot for me but I must admit the Laguna Coupe is a nice looking car. 



J1ODY A said:


> If you want something rare then why not get a standard car then mod the life out of it to make it you're own...


To be honest, I look at a lot of highly modified cars now and just think they look a bit naff. Don't get me wrong, some cars look stunning modified. I'm nearly 30 now and look at the current Fast Car/Max Power lot with less and less interest.



maggi133 said:


> What about something like an Alfa Brera diesel, boots practical, it looks gorgeous although not sure how the rear is, as I only ever sat In the front of my mates.
> 
> Or a ds3 looks fun and a rather practical hatch, and not uncommon but not really all tooooo common. Kia soul is a good shout and a great design (since iirc it's designed in California and it shows) and good value for money. Parents have had a single issue with either of theirs. My mums new Kia picanto having tonnes of kit, and looks fantastic both inside and out.
> 
> As you like your Renaults, I really like the look of the Laguna sporty estate thingy. Looks great. And it has an rs set up underneath with all that funny rear steering thing too. Plus don't seem to have many issues to speak of.


I had considered the Brera as that is a stunning looking car. Not so keen on the DS3 as I'd probably pick a Clio 200 over one.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

+1 for the Alfa Brera, maybe not quirky and there's nothing particularly unusual about it but I can't think of any other car that's as stylish and sophisticated but at the same time is realistic when it comes to running costs and practicality, plus it's very rare, I can't remember the last time I saw one on the road.

Another one could be the Laguna Coupe, very nice looking, very well equipped, economical and fairly practical, drives well and I can't remember the last time I saw one.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I looked at the ds3 and my first thoughts of the one I drove was the engine (was a diesel) was refined and the ride was very good. The kit was also impressive and tbh Renault couldn't really match the interior in quality, looks or funky 

Brera... Just do it! 
Q4 is calling your name,.. Or a prodrive s....


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ok I've looked. Renault Laguna sport tourer gt - pre facelift. ( that's a funny theme  )

Looks good, 8.4 to 60 and 42 mpg ( like that matters, it's meant to be great to drive) and its practical...
http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/facts-and-figures/renault/laguna/sport-tourer-2008/40182/

Looks good to me. How rare do you want?!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Doesn't have to be mega rare but just something you don't see every single day. 

It's all about the Pre-facelifts hahahaha


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

If you want to remain looking like a dealership forecourt then the Laguna looks good to me  

Otherwise I'm flying the flag for a Brera

Oh. And not all facelifts are horrible. At the right angle

And if you squint


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Daihatsu Materia?

Obscure and reliable (basically a Toyota).


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

millns84 said:


> Daihatsu Materia?
> 
> Obscure and reliable (basically a Toyota).


dont know why but i kinda like that,sort of PT cruiser crossed with a baby land rover :thumb:,cheap enought too,just looked a 08 plate with 46 k for £3995


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

xlfive said:


> dont know why but i kinda like that,sort of PT cruiser crossed with a baby land rover :thumb:,cheap enought too,just looked a 08 plate with 46 k for £3995


Yep, very Marmite though I must admit.

That's a steal at that price. :thumb:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Did I read that right? Half a tank of vpower for £30?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

weemax said:


> Did I read that right? Half a tank of vpower for £30?


Yup. 40 litre tank in a 133, cost me £60 the other day for a whole tank. But eeked 310 miles out of it

Alex will be lucky to have done 1000 miles in his yet!


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

c6 is very rare i would go for it there is a old man that has one next to us and i think it looks nice plus its the only one i have ever seen


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I've driven a lot of cars over the last 5 years - the one that absolute impressed me the most was a 5 door 1.6 Golf S Diesel.

No matter how I tried I could not get it below 55 mpg - average was high 60's - When I filled the tank up the trip comp was showing a fuel range of 754 miles...

It's not a special car but is sensible, nice to drive, is 110ps and built well.

:thumb:


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

wayne_w said:


> Kia Soul..:thumb:
> 
> Quirky, practical..
> The new 2012 models look quite good, I'm seriously considering the Quantum model, just not sure whether to go petrol or diesel though. I'm sure they share their engines with Hyundai?


All Kia engines are Hyundai as Hyundai own's Kia :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

http://www.selektvolvocars.co.uk/selekt-search-results/Volvo-C30-4783951

Goes like stink, has a lovely interior, done it's depreciation and will do 70mpg on the motorway. Really pulls well, so easy to drive, and chucks around exceptionally well. 18 months and 51,000 miles of warranty left too.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

weemax said:


> Did I read that right? Half a tank of vpower for £30?


Yeah that's right mate, I couldn't believe it. Thought, 'I'll just top up' as don't tend to go below a half and the cost just kept going. Thought it'd stop around £23-25. To be honest it's the first time I've filled up and the cost of fuel really hit me.

The Mrs only does 50 miles a week for work, dropping me off on her way. It was just that last week she'd been off so had been out and about a bit more. Genuinely shocked me how much fuel is now, must be a nightmare for anyone who does a bigger commute.



maggi133 said:


> Yup. 40 litre tank in a 133, cost me £60 the other day for a whole tank. But eeked 310 miles out of it
> 
> Alex will be lucky to have done 1000 miles in his yet!


Well my own cars don't do much driving. The Megane is still on about 3,200 miles and the Gordini is about 1,100 miles so far! lol

Whatever car we go for next will be bought between us but I get to keep my two! haha.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

If your talking a unusual/quirky and cheap car then we've just put a deposit down on a Toyota IQ. Seems an incredibly loaded car for the money, gets 60-70mpg so I've been told and is road tax free. Seems a wise choice in todays world of rising fuel/motoring costs. It is rated higher than the Smart range because of its equipment inside and out. We both can't wait for something a bit different


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ha I've been doing 300-400 miles a week lately and it's killing me in the twingo! Can do 50mpg ish on a very light feather for a foot but not in real world driving really, not when it's that fun  is the twingo really that impractical for your needs?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

A C6? Really.

The mind boggles.


----------



## Maurice100 (Mar 2, 2012)

If you can hang on for 72 days you could go for s Dacia Duster, under 10k new and as a lover of French vehicles it should be right up your street


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Subaru Legacy Spec B,what a car around the corners :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Look at some of the oddball Jap imports, some can be really different things.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

aaronfife said:


> If your talking a unusual/quirky and cheap car then we've just put a deposit down on a Toyota IQ. Seems an incredibly loaded car for the money, gets 60-70mpg so I've been told and is road tax free. Seems a wise choice in todays world of rising fuel/motoring costs. It is rated higher than the Smart range because of its equipment inside and out. We both can't wait for something a bit different


Yeah a friend of ours has an IQ and for what it is, it's a great spec little car.

Having said that it'd be a bit small for us if we're aiming for a family car. Wouldn't knock an IQ though. :thumb:



maggi133 said:


> Ha I've been doing 300-400 miles a week lately and it's killing me in the twingo! Can do 50mpg ish on a very light feather for a foot but not in real world driving really, not when it's that fun  is the twingo really that impractical for your needs?


Blimey that is some serious going, the Twingo can manage the long journeys but it's not ideal. As you say 50mpg is achievable but that's a steady 65mph on a motorway run from my experience.



gally said:


> A C6? Really.
> 
> The mind boggles.


Why? It's a good car, rarer but similarly spec'd. The only downside to a C6 is the depreciation which has already hit most of them anyway.

Also, look at it this way you have a FRP, great car but to many it's just a pumped up Puma with a Fiesta interior. I'm not slating it as it's a very underrated and very cool car and that would be selling it short but it's a car that you have to really love. Each to their own. :thumb:



Maurice100 said:


> If you can hang on for 72 days you could go for s Dacia Duster, under 10k new and as a lover of French vehicles it should be right up your street


Hmmmm as much as I love Renault I'm not sure I could go for a Dacia. This is half of the problem. If I bought another Renault it'd have to be a RenaultSport model as I'd feel let down otherwise.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

*Skoda Superb Estate 3.6 V6 4x4* :thumb:










Bags of space - more rear legroom than an S-Class Merc, cracking boot, high level of specification, 4x4, DSG gearbox.

Rare also.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

By all accounts with the Superb, it's all in the name and it's a very good car. Certainly something that you wouldn't expect to be as quick as it probably is.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> By all accounts with the Superb, it's all in the name and it's a very good car. Certainly something that you wouldn't expect to be as quick as it probably is.


I am biased though  (not a 3.6 though  )

0-60 sub 7 secs


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What colour C6 do you fancy then? Ive seen a really nice 2.7hdi in blue for sale,42k on it £9.5k.
Id have one tomorrow if I dare risk getting slapped by my mrs.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Coops said:


> I am biased though  (not a 3.6 though  )
> 
> 0-60 sub 7 secs


That is pretty damned rapid, when you consider my Megane 225 gets to 60 in around 6.5 seconds. :thumb:



PugIain said:


> What colour C6 do you fancy then? Ive seen a really nice 2.7hdi in blue for sale,42k on it £9.5k.
> Id have one tomorrow if I dare risk getting slapped by my mrs.


I'm not sure, although I must admit it really suits being silver. Plus if we did buy one it'd be a daily car and silver is perfect for that.

Funnily enough the Mrs even thought one was quite cool. Ultra luxury and plenty of features for not a lot of cash. Double glazed windows for noise reduction is a quirky touch haha.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Do it: don't think, just do it


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Only live once go for it!


----------

